# Westminster Assembly & the Judicial Law: Literature table



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 29, 2016)

I have posted free and in the clear a 9 page extract from The Westminster Assembly & the Judicial Law containing the table of literature surveyed ordered by Thomason date and some intro material. The issue remains in print if interersted in the full 2 part article which runs a significant 55 pages or so. See the store at the link.
https://www.cpjournal.com/articles-...-law-table-chronology-of-surveyed-literature/
I have shared just the table before in an old post and wasn't sure if it would survive our pending platform move or not (Rich has since told me it should). This extract contains the table and the introductory material.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 31, 2016)

This is a major contribution to the historical theology of the judicial law.If anyone's interested in understanding the Puritans, and Westminster Divines in particular, on the judicial law better and thus understanding the relevance, if any, of the judicial law, they should get this volume of the Confessional Presbyterian.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

